# Clicking noise at full draw



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

check your draw length mods. my guess is one is loose. take it completely off, put some bowstring wax on the back side of the module and then some loctite on the threads and put them back in place. dont overtighten. you dont want to strip the screws. if its been clicking for a while and this is indeed the issue, you may have crushed some of the threads to an unusable state and it may require replacement.


----------



## Dj1991 (Mar 2, 2015)

I did that and the clicking noise is still there! When the stop hits the string on the draw it still clicks! Would you suggest getting a new string? New cams? Or just different draw stops?


----------



## mxtuner1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would bet that you may have a limb that flexes in the pocket, loose bearing in the cam, or worse yet a split in a limb. Since sound travels through the bow no matter the source, it is really hard to find by yourself. Grab a mechanically minded assistant, have them start listening close to the limb pocket and slowly go to full draw. They should be able to narrow down the source quickly. I wrestled with a Maitland bow with a similar problem for a while before my wife on a pass by listened for a second and found the source right away. Hard to pull back at full draw and listen at the same time.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

I was hearing that same sound on my dna and it was a splintered limb! Be careful


----------



## Dj1991 (Mar 2, 2015)

I can't seem to find where it has splinted at, if that's the case. What should the steps be to check to see what the problem is?! 
1. Check bearings?
2. How do you check the limb that flexes in pocket? 
3. Take limbs off and reassemble the cams and limbs?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Are you sure it's not just the stops contacting the cables? If you go too quickly into the valley, they will make a click sound. If you draw slowly does it make the same sound? Maybe try backing the poundage down 3 turns and see if it still makes that noise if you go slowly.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

i would also check for something as simple as nock pinch. your arrow might be bouncing on the rest at full draw due to short ATA. if you have a hard metal d loop (cringe) it could be it shifting in your release. or metal nock points hitting the release.

also, what kind of rest do you have?? if you have a drop away, it could be the rest making the noise as you may have to much tension on the cord or the rest maybe be worn out. if you dont have your rest perfectly tuned and it is a drop away, just remove the nut that holds the cord and draw the bow back.

basically, take the arrow off, remove the rest cords, and make sure nothing metallic is touching the release. isolate the noise


----------



## MRWHIPPER (Jan 29, 2015)

Give a check to the cables about three to four inches above the bottom cam. They may be making contact with each other when you draw the bow.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

The bow has solid limbs so checking for a split is fairly easy. Most of these problems end up in the bottom of the limb fork. Just grab the cam by hand and give it a twist from side to side. If there is a split in the fork you should be able to see it.

Dry rocker could also be a problem. Rocker, meaning a plastic spacer or pad between the riser and the limb. It just might need lubed which entails tearing the bow down and using a good grease on the contact surfaces. 

Not too often, but another possibility might be the yoke hangers on the outside of the limb tips. As long as you're going to possibly remove the limbs to check the rockers you may as well ad a dab of grease between them and the limbs too.

As said before, noise travels thru the bow so doing it yourself can be a pain. Get another set of ears for help.


----------



## dew hunter (Jun 4, 2010)

Dry limb pocket.


----------



## redwagon (Nov 29, 2014)

Had a clicking sound out of my MR-6 soon there after a split developed in one of my limbs. The split was very small and I probably wouldn't have noticed it except it went through the graphics and the lettering was ever so slightly out of line.


----------

